# bacon wrapped rockfish fillets



## salmonclubber (May 17, 2006)

hello everyone
 i just wrapped some rockfish fillets in some bacon and smoked them at 300 till done using meskete wood they turned out great 

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/000_0001.jpg


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2006)

Looking good there SC. Going to have to give that a try!!


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if that would work with crapie?  Or any other white fish for that matter?  Looks good.


----------



## jaynik (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought you non-chesapeake area folk called them Stripers or Strip-ed bass.  Anyhow, I'm going to head out tomorrow and Saturday.  Hope to catch a couple to throw on the smoker!


----------

